# 2000 Nissan Maxima Power Seat



## Double_T (Sep 20, 2005)

I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE and both the passenger and driver power seats do not move back and forth. They recline just fine, but they do not move front and back. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

first check the fuses, both (inside the car and the engine fuse box) im not sure what fuse there is inside mostlikely a 10(red) fuse, as for the engine it uses a 30-amp F fuse(i think thats a green one). if u do replace the fuse or if they are fine, listen to when u try to move the seat and if u hear that the motor works, but also has a clicking sound and doesnt move, then u have to replace the motor. Also check if anything is in the seats path, check the rails aswell. also before u replace it check the motor with jumper wires off the car and then you will be sure that it doesnt work.

ALSO, this section is used only for asking questions about NF and for introducing urself, therefore you are posting in the wrong place. simply scroll down when u get to the site and find MAXIMA then choose the year and post there !!!


----------

